# Anyone free in Edinbugh?



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

We have just had a call from someone who wants to get their red Scooby detailed, in the Bathgate area. Only thing is they would like it done Friday or Saturday this week as they want to put their car on the SIDC stand at F&M. If anyone wants to offer, please phone us asap on - 07757746856 for the details. 

Thanks

Angela


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Crap i havent got my pc yet is it swirl removal there looking for??.... could maybe ask JJ for a loan of his but i'm booked out for this weekend doing 2 cars a day from friday until sunday.

Thanks for the post though keep me in mind for any others in edinburgh area i'm aiming to do a lot of advertising in this neck of the woods as there is lot of prestige cars in edinburgh could maybe pass my details on incase he's looking for anything in the future.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd have done it if I hadn't been prepping my own car for the show.


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

Hullo folks. It is me that was interested in getting the work done before Sunday. Many thanks to Rich for trying to help me out, really appreciate it. Your posts on Scoobynet are a great read!

Not decided if i'm going to actually put my car on the SIDC stand yet - i did have it there for the same show last year and came home with a nice new dent on the NSF wing. Probably a pram handle or something, so bit wary about putting it on again this year.

I'll certainly be keeping an eye on these forums and will get round to having the car's exterior detailed properly in the very near future, if I decide not to show the car this weekend.

For anyone thats interested, please see my website - http://www.oob315.freeserve.co.uk

Cheers again Rich for the advice & help - i'll give you a call 2moro & let you know what i've decided.

Andy M


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

No worries Andy, let me know tomorrow - blr123 offered first, but thanks to the guys above for responding. Will bear you all in mind for future referalls.


----------



## chrisb70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Crap i havent got my pc yet is it swirl removal there looking for??.... could maybe ask JJ for a loan of his but i'm booked out for this weekend doing 2 cars a day from friday until sunday.
> 
> Thanks for the post though keep me in mind for any others in edinburgh area i'm aiming to do a lot of advertising in this neck of the woods as there is lot of prestige cars in edinburgh could maybe pass my details on incase he's looking for anything in the future.
> 
> ...


Alrite m8, is it only top of the range vehicles that you do??
I drive a fiesta zetec s. Might call on your services one day.
cheers..chris


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nah not at all mate everything is catered for whats important to us is that every car gets treated the same. treat it like the car was my own and you wont go wrong. if your needing anymore plz dont hesitate to get in touch

Graham :thumb:


----------

